
Digital dashboard: Why your car’s next instrument panel will be one big LCD - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/131485-digital-dashboard-why-your-cars-next-instrument-panel-will-be-one-big-lcd?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=digital-dashboard-why-your-cars-next-instrument-panel-will-be-one-big-lcd
======
joezydeco
Man, how could you assemble all those models and pictures and skip the
dashboard on the Tesla Model S?

